# what are the Dasher grill Measurements



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a VW Caddy owner & i was wanting to know what the Measurements of the single round front grill of a dasher is. 

Like this one









You know like total width, how tall, how far apart are the lights, what size lights & any other info you could give me on them


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't have the measurements for you, BUT, the Dasher is approx 20% LARGER than a Scirocco 1... the center of the headlight buckets on a B1 are about where your turnsignals would be on a A1 Pickup, not gonna work without severe fabrication to your front end (or hacking the grill up, in that case, we hunt you down)


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

well i have single round front & i'm down for fabing the fenders a bit

I got the measurements frrom the seller of the grill pictured NOW to see how it lines up with mine


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

VWcaddy_LouEville said:


> well i have single round front & i'm down for fabing the fenders a bit
> 
> I got the measurements frrom the seller of the grill pictured NOW to see how it lines up with mine


good luck with that :thumbup:


----------

